# 1/5th scale represent.....



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Got my 1/5th scale ON-road done. CATerpillar truck scheme.

Front disc brakes, sway bar, limited slip diff, all the goodies. This one has the 23cc Zenoah.


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Few more.


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep thats it!!!!!! I have to get me one of them.......


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

For some reason I dont think they would let me drive it at Riders on race day..... LOL that would be so fun though.... Sedan car speed bumps!!! Yeah baby!!!!


----------

